# 2000 Jetta 2.0 charging system problems



## jaywolf333 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey i have a 2.0 jetta and it has a battery and alternator problem it seems that it doesn't charge my battery. my car will start and i can drive it but when i turn it off and i go in to a store and come out and i try and start it the car won't start but then if i come back a couple hours later it will start right up plus i was wondering if this cars alternator is supposed to have 2 double prong plug bc my alternator has 2 prongs but the female plug only has one hole i was wondering it that's wrong


----------



## jaywolf333 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: 2000 Jetta 2.0 charging system problems (jaywolf333)*

anyone?????


----------



## dkfackler (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: 2000 Jetta 2.0 charging system problems (jaywolf333)*

When you say it won't start, is this a 'warm engine' condition? Letting it sit a couple hours lets things cool and then it starts?
If you aren't charging, the battery won't last too long, what with daytime running lights and the electric fuel pump sucking current.
A caveat: do the cheap tests first. Throwing parts at a problem can be the expensive solution. Try to be certain of the problem before getting out the plastic.

A couple things come to mind-- just guessing, mind you:

1) The starter or solenoid is binding when the engine is hot. Letting it cool frees it up. If you have an assistant, have said assistant turn the key while you tap the starter GENTLY with a hammer. If it cranks in response to the tapping, you have stuck/worn brushes in the starter. Replace it. I've seen this in Mopar,Mercedes, GM, Ford, etc.
You might consider having a starting amp draw test. It can be done with the starter installed. More than(IIRC) 125A draw? Replace starter.
2) If you are running off the battery, i.e. not charging, then the battery could recover enough to start the engine after sitting for a couple hours, however, this won't last. If you can get hands on a voltmeter, measure voltage across battery terminals, first with engine off(~12-12.5V), then with engine running(>13.5V or so). No difference? Probably a bad alternator.


----------



## jaywolf333 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: 2000 Jetta 2.0 charging system problems (dkfackler)*

yea i was sitting at the light the other day and it died then i let it sit and it started i already replaced the starter and its still doing that and the alternator is brand new too. i need the part number for the plug that plugs in the alternator im trying to find that out bc mine is broke and wont clip on the alternator


----------



## dkfackler (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: 2000 Jetta 2.0 charging system problems (jaywolf333)*

If you mean this one:









My 2001 Jetta wagon AZG has this part number:
Code A
1J0 973 771 


_Modified by dkfackler at 6:44 PM 4-12-2010_


----------



## jaywolf333 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: 2000 Jetta 2.0 charging system problems (dkfackler)*

yea that one does that clip plug into the two prongs and is their 2 wires that connect to that bc mine only have one wire and half of the green plastic is broken on mine


----------



## dkfackler (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: 2000 Jetta 2.0 charging system problems (jaywolf333)*

Only one wire that connects to the 'front' terminal in the receiver on the alternator. 'Front' being closest to the radiator.
That wire supplies excitation voltage to alternator. You need ~12v input to get ~14.2 v output.


----------



## jaywolf333 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: 2000 Jetta 2.0 charging system problems (dkfackler)*

ok yea i still don't get why my car is dying i replaced that and it still dies


----------



## jaywolf333 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: 2000 Jetta 2.0 charging system problems (jaywolf333)*

accually yesterday i was driving and i was stopped at a light for a little bit and my car just died and when i tried to start it it wouldnt start then i came back a couple hours later and it started i just dont get whats wrong with it


----------



## dkfackler (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: 2000 Jetta 2.0 charging system problems (jaywolf333)*

I think the battery isn't charging. There must be an AutoZone, or Advance in or near Grayslake. They can test the charging system for you. I wonder if your new alternator is defective.
With ignition on, test for voltage at the small wire. I think you should get 12v.


----------



## thordgaf (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: 2000 Jetta 2.0 charging system problems (dkfackler)*

couple things it could be 
if ur car is cranking over but not starting it could maybe be ur fuel filter
ur alttonator might be going out 
or the started is going out


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: 2000 Jetta 2.0 charging system problems (thordgaf)*

OEM alternators are known if intermittently not charging and they won't necessary turn the battery light on on Mk4s, Audi TTs, New Beetles, and I think that's all. Might include B5 passat and B5 a4 but I have seen more of the mk4s, TTs, and New Beetles.
Do you have a multimeter? Need to watch the meter while the car is running and see if it drops below 12.6 volts while running for more than a few seconds.
Have you looked at the cells of the battery? Are the cells low? Have you tested the battery?


----------



## dkfackler (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: 2000 Jetta 2.0 charging system problems (97VWJett)*

I used to see this in the Bosch external regulator units. The brushes would wear over time. You replaced the brushes for $7 and on you go. 
Ahh, the good old days.


----------

